# AVIATION VIDS FROM SUNNY



## sunny91 (Apr 16, 2006)

The French Aircraft carriers.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 16, 2006)

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 17, 2006)

Finnish ww2 1943.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95Cm9...nish bombers

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Some good stuff Sunny.


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 17, 2006)

I remove the youtube link the link is not working, i have the same error message of Gnomey.
i will try later..

the vid attached is about the Mirage..

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Sunny, all the files on youtube I get the following error:

The video you have requested is not available.

If you have recently uploaded this video, you may need to wait a few minutes for the video to process.

And this one on the Google video mirage:

We're sorry, but this video may not be available.

Try refreshing the page to see this video.


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 17, 2006)

Download Videos from
YouTube,
Google Video,
Metacafe,
IFilm,
Dailymotion
and many more

http://javimoya.com/blog/youtube_en.php

just copy paste the link and u can download the video!

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 17, 2006)

Finnish ww2 1943.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95Cm9JEwoqQ_

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 17, 2006)

F-104 Starfighter.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 18, 2006)

walkaround.. F-100 and Me-262

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice Me-262 vid sunny. I think that is the Nightfighter one at the Jo'burg museum.


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 18, 2006)

F-104 and Hunter formation.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 18, 2006)

F-15 Combat video..

I have high resolution about 68 megs maybe the file is to big? What do you 
think about that?

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 18, 2006)

A-10 formation and Helico Video.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 19, 2006)

About beautiful restoration of DC-3

http://www.phelpsmartinmedia.com/movies/video.php?id=AC2421

sunny


----------



## R988 (Apr 19, 2006)

Love the F-104 stuff


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 19, 2006)

F-104

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 19, 2006)

Stopped engine aerobatics take a look.. and R/C Jet.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 19, 2006)

T-6 video. aerobatics.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 20, 2006)

SH-60 Blackhawk video.

sunny


----------



## R988 (Apr 20, 2006)

If you can only download one of these videos, make it the stopped engine aerobatics one, it's well worth watching. Fantastic pilot there, pouring tea while barrel rolling is crazy stuff


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 20, 2006)

P.B.Y video.


sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 20, 2006)

Roll with a Helico..take a look..
A-320 Oops landing..
sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 20, 2006)

F-86 Gear-up landing.

Airshow, aerobatic.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 20, 2006)

Crash test..

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2006)

Good stuff sunny, I don't think there was much of that F-4 remaining after that test.


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 21, 2006)

Maybe the futur the AEROCAR.
Bush pilot at work..

sunny


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 21, 2006)

Man I love the f-104's distinctive sound!

How does that stop engine stuff work? How can he stop the prop so quickly without causing serious damage?


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 21, 2006)

Kairys rolling, F-16 Aerobatics and Morning Aerobatics.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 22, 2006)

B-17, and Battle Of britain footage.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 22, 2006)

ww2 footage.. slides show and Luftwaffe-USAIR.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 22, 2006)

Africa Corps and U-Boat ww2.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 22, 2006)

Luftwaffe and USAF Japan footage..

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 22, 2006)

the chase..

sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 23, 2006)

Great stuff Sunny!


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 23, 2006)

Schiphol and F-22 Raptor video.

Link for a good F-16 Video.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQuYlbB-mWE_


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 24, 2006)

Kamikazes and Soviet Planes ww2.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 27, 2006)

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2006)

Good stuff Sunny!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 28, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 28, 2006)

btw, what happenned to the 109E and the Messerschmitt Stiftung of Manfred Poznaski?


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 28, 2006)

Looma i do not know about your question,

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 30, 2006)

Sky diver close call.. and Spit Video

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 2, 2006)

http://www.whas11.com/sharedcontent...=60862&catId=49

Terry Meiners takes flight: complete video of Blue Angels flight
April 20th, 2006

The promo-dvd file is promo of dvd One-Six-Right

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 4, 2006)

Skydiver oops..

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 5, 2006)

Close call.. video and DC-6

sunny


----------



## Aggie08 (May 5, 2006)

Gorgeous DC-6, i wish i had that or a constellation as my private plane...


----------



## sunny91 (May 5, 2006)

Videos about PARA.


http://www.4para.com/Images/TheVideo.html

http://www.channel4.com/fourdocs/archive/p_company_player.html

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 8, 2006)

See what happens if 175 airplanes of FedEx approach Memphis with a storm in the neighbourhood: 

sunny


----------



## Aggie08 (May 9, 2006)

That's cool, they're like ants! I have an uncle who works for fedex in memphis, i'll bet their schedule is always on the fritz with that kind of traffic


----------



## sunny91 (May 10, 2006)

R/C indoor amazing..

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 10, 2006)

B737 Jumpseat..

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2006)

Interesting one sunny.


----------



## sunny91 (May 12, 2006)

Russian helico crash..

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2006)

Sunny it has already been posted see here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modern/mi14-accident-3981.html


----------



## sunny91 (May 13, 2006)

Deltaplane video. and ATC Jokes

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 17, 2006)

Bell206 tailcut?

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 17, 2006)

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 18, 2006)

Navy plane Emergency landing,

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 25, 2006)

Phantom very low.

sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (May 25, 2006)

You spoil us Mr Sunny!
What a thought, an A10 formation team like the Red Arrows.... maybe they should swop the T'birds F16s for A10s?!!!


----------



## Aggie08 (May 25, 2006)

which video is that?


----------



## R988 (May 25, 2006)

I really hate those idiotic news channels with their moronic news casters asking the same inane questions of some 'expert' who is plainly the first person they dragged out of a pub on the corner or something, you can predict exactly the mindnumbing drivel they will come out with and it's all just filling in time until the next ad break, hoping something interesting might happen. 
Even the BBC got that cleaner who was there for a job interview on air as an 'expert' and thats the BBC, god knows what cretins worse channels are getting


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2006)

Nice one sunny!


----------



## sunny91 (May 25, 2006)

sorry i don't understand.

If somebody can explain to me go please..

sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (May 26, 2006)

Sunny - your vids are great is all I was saying.... hard work looking all over the net for these. We appreciate it.


----------



## sunny91 (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Roy for the reply,

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 29, 2006)

I don't know if already post.
bf-109 vs b-17 VIDEO

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 30, 2006)

ME-109 dogfight video 

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2006)

I have seen it before sunny but that is a good one.


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 1, 2006)

Me-109 vid,
P-47 Gun footage..

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=75277905547951258&q="Bomber+shootdown"+playable:true

sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 2, 2006)

More great stuff, cheers Sunny.


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 4, 2006)

In memory of Sergey Klimov of the Russian Knights.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 4, 2006)

B-747 IRAN Air vid.

sunny.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 5, 2006)

More great vids Sunny!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2006)

Good ones sunny!


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 5, 2006)

T6 Barrel Roll training video. ww2

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 7, 2006)

Low pass Harrier jet..l

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 12, 2006)

TU-95MS good video.
Russian language.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 12, 2006)

Centrifuge training.. video.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 13, 2006)

B-737 Low-Pass video.
US-1A The Flying Boat. Video.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 14, 2006)

FW-190 video. and SuperHornet.

sunny


----------



## R988 (Jun 17, 2006)

The flying boat video was really interesting, never seen any video of those before (seen photos though)


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 17, 2006)

All great stuff, cheers Mr S!


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all reply, i am not writing a lot because in English
i have some trouble to find the right word..

sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 19, 2006)

We understand... some of these yanks are good at mangling the Queen's english too.
Tried Google's Babelfish?
Confucious he say: 'Picture say more than thousand words'!
What language are you fluent in?


----------



## sunny91 (Jul 4, 2006)

B-25 and Helico great pilot.. VIDEO

sunny


----------



## R988 (Jul 9, 2006)

That helo vid is uber cool 8)

I reckon I'd need a change of underwear after going through that routine though


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 23, 2006)

S-3 landing on aircraft carrier.

Sunny


----------

